
Geekbench Results for Apple A12Z (a.k.a. “Apple Silicon”) - doener
https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/search?q=eperm-d995af6e2ef02771
======
doener
Via [https://www.golem.de/news/developer-transition-kit-
apples-a1...](https://www.golem.de/news/developer-transition-kit-
apples-a12z-trotz-emulation-flotter-als-snapdragon-8cx-2006-149361.html)

------
foldr
> a.k.a. “Apple Silicon”

It's not the chip that the new Macs will be running on, so these results don't
really tell us anything.

